# Are these guys legitimate?



## markjcc (Aug 6, 2014)

Hey VPSBoard, Quick topic...

Has anyone tried some SEO service from a company called "Web Listings Inc"

I haven't subscribed to a mailing-list or anything in between those lines.

Reason is, I've gotten an offer in the mail












Did a quick search and found a few complaints on BBB, However alot of them seem to be closed


----------



## KuJoe (Aug 6, 2014)

Throw it out, it's spam.


----------



## drmike (Aug 6, 2014)

I see Niagra Falls... That is on my radar.....  

Maybe I should go dig this PoS company?


----------



## TruvisT (Aug 6, 2014)

When you register your business you start to get a lot of mail from companies asking you to sign up or switch over to them. Some will actually word their content to where they make it sound like you owe them money. Part of running a legit business.

Oh, just today I got a call from some Indian company wanting to offer web services. Why I let my calls go to vmail if I don't know the number so I can scan them and see who i need to call back.


----------



## drmike (Aug 6, 2014)

So the address is a UPS store.  They are renting a mail drop box there.


----------



## DomainBop (Aug 6, 2014)

> Has anyone tried some SEO service from a company called "Web Listings Inc"


If you do a search  on Web Listings Inc you'll find a bunch of campaign finance reports.   There are apparently a lot of morons running for public office who fall for Web Listings Inc crap and pay for their SEO services. 

Here's one who fell for it. A clown running for judge in Pennsylvania:

https://www.campaignfinanceonline.state.pa.us/Pages/ShowReport.aspx?ReportID=123636&isStatement=0&is24Hour=False


----------



## drmike (Aug 6, 2014)

Funny, I saw their address listed in multiple state finance reports..

Idiot politicians are sending these asshats money for fake SEO. Bahahaha!

https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=1623+military+rd+%23926+campaign


----------



## drmike (Aug 6, 2014)

Paging Chris Ouellette, the Vice President and scammer in charge of Web Listings Inc.

He was operating as:

On Line Yellow Pages Inc.
440 Fair Drive, Suite W
Costa Mesa, CA 92626
Phone: (800) 809-1777

That address may not be current.

On Line Yellow Pages seems to not just be running this SEO listing scam.

http://www.orangecountyda.com/templates/printer_version.asp?type=news&page=8&recordid=1415

Orange County District Attorney
Press Release



> ONLINE ADVERTISING COMPANY TO PAY $142,500 AND VICTIM RESTITUTION FOR DEFRAUDING CONSUMERS IN SOLICITATION CHECK SCHEME
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Appears their company incorporation is FORFEITED in California:


ON-LINE YELLOW PAGES, INC.
Company Number
C2646490
Status
Forfeited
Incorporation Date
12 April 2004 (over 10 years ago)
Jurisdiction
California (US)
Branch
Branch of Delaware (US) company
Registered Address
440 FAIR DR, COSTA MESA, CA 92626
United States

They are a branch of Delaware company though...

And you can see other scams they were running on folks claiming companies had debts owed:

http://www.businessconsumeralliance.org/complaints/on-line-yellow-pages-inc-13103765


----------



## drmike (Aug 6, 2014)

Also, original incorporation in 1989 shows Vladmir Berelson as the head person.

An article about the original venture:

http://articles.latimes.com/1989-09-28/business/fi-137_1_yellow-pages


----------



## markjcc (Aug 6, 2014)

Very interesting information, Well...

That letter is in the trash right now, Hopefully I won't be getting anymore anytime soon.


----------



## SPINIKR-RO (Aug 7, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> If you do a search  on Web Listings Inc you'll find a bunch of campaign finance reports.   There are apparently a lot of morons running for public office who fall for Web Listings Inc crap and pay for their SEO services.
> 
> Here's one who fell for it. A clown running for judge in Pennsylvania:
> 
> https://www.campaignfinanceonline.state.pa.us/Pages/ShowReport.aspx?ReportID=123636&isStatement=0&is24Hour=False





drmike said:


> Funny, I saw their address listed in multiple state finance reports..
> 
> Idiot politicians are sending these asshats money for fake SEO. Bahahaha!
> 
> https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=1623+military+rd+%23926+campaign


Nice find, quite humorous. 

Though if you think about it, what are the chances of you billing any sort of large organization via snail mail and their low level invoice taker just pays it?

Or a political office where becky from down the old highway is helping judge john with his political campaign. Getting a bill for some low amount to something she doesn't understand seems like it would be quick to get stamped as paid.

Would make for a interesting experiment.

I was scammed once, paid 250 to some scumbag business. Around the time my companies AR was due I got a letterhead envelope from the state, envelope and papers had the state seal and the address was to a building in the state capitol. Ended up being some shady operation.

I didn't think twice about it until the state called and warned of the issue for not filing. I just had so much stuff to do around that time I didn't pay attention.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 7, 2014)

SPINIKR-RO said:


> Though if you think about it, what are the chances of you billing any sort of large organization via snail mail and their low level invoice taker just pays it?
> 
> Would make for a interesting experiment.


Worked for me.  Coke didn't want to pay me proper holiday pay one year when I was called in on Christmas.  Okay, fine - I sent the corporate office an invoice w/ PO from my little side company for the difference.  And they paid it within a week.

HR's still pissed at me for that one - but nothing they can do about it now.


----------



## SPINIKR-RO (Aug 7, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> Worked for me.  Coke didn't want to pay me proper holiday pay one year when I was called in on Christmas.  Okay, fine - I sent the corporate office an invoice w/ PO from my little side company for the difference.  And they paid it within a week.
> 
> HR's still pissed at me for that one - but nothing they can do about it now.


OK that's amazing.How did they find out, Audit or something?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 7, 2014)

No, I told them after the cheque cleared.


----------



## PwnyExpress (Aug 7, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> No, I told them after the cheque cleared.


Man... I wonder if you're ever going to get fired from Coca-Cola


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 7, 2014)

PwnyExpress said:


> Man... I wonder if you're ever going to get fired from Coca-Cola


Unless he burns down a factory I doubt it!


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 7, 2014)

PwnyExpress said:


> Man... I wonder if you're ever going to get fired from Coca-Cola


HR's tried a couple of times... but I've made a few friends in high places, and it would take too many people to replace me.  I practically have tenure so long as I don't go overboard with my antics.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 7, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> HR's tried a couple of times... but I've made a few friends in high places, and it would take too many people to replace me.  I practically have tenure so long as I don't go overboard with my antics.


Dat working horse


----------

